# Movie of the 90's- Round 2 (Category 2)



## masamune1 (Apr 19, 2010)

The 4 films with the most votes pass through to the next round. Choose as many films as you like. Polls stay open for 2 days.

Vote Away.


----------



## Wet Love (Apr 19, 2010)

You have to vote for Lion king.  That's our generations growing up movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

Office Space with 2 votes?

I voted Enemy of the State to piss someone off.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 19, 2010)

Wet Love said:


> You have to vote for Lion king.  That's our generations growing up movie



Not MY generation...Star Wars was my growing up movie. By the time Lion King came out, I was in line getting tickets to see Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Mellie (Apr 19, 2010)

Forrest Gump and the Lion King

"Jenny you're my gurl!"


----------



## Chee (Apr 19, 2010)

Old Sand Shinobi said:


> Not MY generation...Star Wars was my growing up movie. By the time Lion King came out, I was in line getting tickets to see Pulp Fiction.



Why the shit are you on the forums, still liking Naruto?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

Chee said:


> Why the shit are you on the forums, still liking Naruto?


 You can't stifle a pimp's game like this, Chee. Old man just doing what he loves.


----------



## Chee (Apr 19, 2010)

Pft. 30+ year old man posting gay ass smilies like this: 

Aw hell naw.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

This is cool though, right?


----------



## Gooba (Apr 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Office Space with 2 votes?
> 
> I voted Enemy of the State to piss someone off.


With the best 2 votes.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 19, 2010)

Chee said:


> Why the shit are you on the forums, still liking Naruto?



Why don't you ask that question to the two 50-somethings that I work with who got me into this in the first place?


----------



## Brian (Apr 19, 2010)

Voted for Office Space and The Truman Show :ho


----------



## Detective (Apr 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I voted Enemy of the State to piss someone off.



Unforgivable action is Unforgivable.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2010)

> I voted Enemy of the State to piss someone off.



How can you live with yourself?

I see a lack of love for the Sixth Sense.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 19, 2010)

I see a lack of love for one of the greatest crime flicks of all time.


----------



## Chee (Apr 19, 2010)

Old Sand Shinobi said:


> Why don't you ask that question to the two 50-somethings that I work with who got me into this in the first place?



God damn, are you guys virgins?


----------



## Gooba (Apr 19, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I see a lack of love for one of the greatest crime flicks of all time.


I assume you mean Office Space.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 19, 2010)

pulp focion, the lion king, the sixth sense, forest gump


----------



## martryn (Apr 19, 2010)

> I see a lack of love for one of the greatest crime flicks of all time.



You started it by excluding the English Patient.  

Oh, and The Truman Show is incredibly overrated.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 19, 2010)

martryn said:


> You started it by excluding the English Patient.
> 
> Oh, and The Truman Show is incredibly overrated.



I did'nt exclude it. Nobody nominated it.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 19, 2010)

-Pulp Fiction
-The Lion King
-The Truman Show


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2010)

Pulp Fiction
Heat
Forest Gump


----------



## Lamb (Apr 19, 2010)

wtf! Enemy of the State actually made the fucking cut!? you're fucking kidding me...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2010)

> wtf! Enemy of the State actually made the fucking cut!? you're fucking kidding me...



Im pretty sure its a troll.


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 20, 2010)

I totally didn't see Office Space when I glanced over the list and only voted for Heat! I failed one of my own nominations....

It's hard for me to believe that people have seen Heat since it's failing against inferior films and is an amazing thriller with one of the best shoot outs of all time. Just a classic film unlike say I don't know... The Truman Show.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 20, 2010)

What's wrong with Enemy of the State?


----------



## martryn (Apr 20, 2010)

> I did'nt exclude it. Nobody nominated it.



Nominate it?  You have to ask the same people who nominated Armageddon to nominate the winner of the 1997 winner of Best Picture, as well as eight other Academy Awards?


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 20, 2010)

Winning and Oscar means nothing in all honesty. It maybe gets your column inches but it doesn't win added respect for a film in the eyes of film lovers. Many terrible films, scripts, actors and directors have been rewarded with Oscars. Many extremely deserving films, scripts, actors and directors have not.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 20, 2010)

English Patient wouldn't make it past the first round, martryn. It would only share the same fate as Dances with Wolves and Shawshank Redemption even if it gets nominated. I'm pretty sure at least 50% of the last round's candidates would consist of cartoons and animations. Well, it's a manga board after all. So maybe I shouldn't complain.


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 20, 2010)

Forrest Gump & The Lion King.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Bumping to keep it with it's bro's.


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 20, 2010)

"What now? Let me tell you what now. I'ma call a coupla hard, pipe-hittin' ^ (use bro), who'll go to work on the homes here with a pair of pliers and a blow torch. You hear me talkin', hillbilly boy? I ain't through with you by a damn sight. I'ma get medieval on your ass. " 

Pulp Fiction really has some of the best lines in movie history.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2010)

How in the blue hell is Lion king beating Enemy Of The State?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2010)

> How in the blue hell is Lion king beating Enemy Of The State?



Lol.

........


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Lol.
> 
> ........


I know it's not one of the greatest movies of all time, but losing to a film like Lion King? Shameful.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2010)

But Lion King was incredibly important to a whole generation of children. Enemy of the State was a silly movie with plot holes galore, and Will Smith running around in his underwear. Film of the decade material it ain't.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm just glad that this is a contest Lord of the Rings can't win.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 20, 2010)

Deservedly so I might add


----------



## Chee (Apr 20, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I'm just glad that this is a contest Lord of the Rings can't win.



This.


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to tell myself that only 16 people on these forums have actually watched Heat...


----------



## Yasha (Apr 21, 2010)

^I've seen it and I felt underwhelmed.



Rukia said:


> I'm just glad that this is a contest Lord of the Rings can't win.



We could have a Movie of the Century contest and one of the LOTR trilogy would take it.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 21, 2010)

Heat was amazing, but I can see why people would dislike it


----------



## Gooba (Apr 21, 2010)

I liked it a lot, I just don't think it was movie of the decade worthy.


----------



## Chee (Apr 21, 2010)

Yasha said:


> ^I've seen it and I felt underwhelmed.
> 
> 
> 
> We could have a Movie of the Century contest and one of the LOTR trilogy would take it.



Oh god no. I don't even want an 80s competition, this is getting redundant.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yasha said:


> We could have a Movie of the Century contest and one of the LOTR trilogy would take it.



Well, duh. It's been a pretty short century.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2010)

Even if we did a contest that spanned a hundred years, Im sure Enemy of the fucking State would still have made it to the next round.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think anyone has taste that bad, now I can see Independence Day in there though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> But Lion King was incredibly important to a whole generation of children. Enemy of the State was a silly movie with plot holes galore, and Will Smith running around in his underwear. Film of the decade material it ain't.


Just because it's an important movie to a certain age group does not mean shit. It's like saying Barney should be one of the best television shows ever since a load of kids loved it.  Lion king beat Unforgiven in the last round. How in the world is it that much better?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 21, 2010)

Because it's actually a really fucking good movie that not only children can enjoy but of any age group.  I prefer Unforgiven, but I can totally see how people can see Lion King as the better film.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 21, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> Because it's actually a really fucking good movie that not only children can enjoy but of any age group.  I prefer Unforgiven, but I can totally see *how people can see Lion King as the better film.*



See, I was with you until you said this.


----------

